# Today in the Fishroom~08/3/08 Yellow Labridens



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I have two breeding pair of the H. labridens (yellow). One pair is solo in a 100 gallon tank...the other is in a 150 gallon tank by themselves with a bunch of dithers. I enjoy using Mytinsis for dithers and have over seventy of them in various tanks and the pond. Several of them are quite large...approaching 6-7" in diameter. Often I find them clustered together all pointing in the same direction. I wanted to get a shot of this "formation" and ended up getting several. Here's a smaller group in with the Labridens:










And a shot of all of them (8 total) in that tank. The largest of them is about 5" in diameter:










Here's the female labridens in the unusual blue dominant coloration. They will turn this color when stressed or sometimes when feeding. In this case she's a bit stressed because the male is pursuing getting ready to breed. The Mytinsis provide great cover. All she does is swim into the "pack" and hide. Because the Silver Dollars are so wide it's like ducking behind a wall.










The male (6") pursuing the female (4") in front of their spawning area...the clay skull. :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Got to love the real yellow labs!! :thumb: Never knew they got that blue coloration though, wow. Am amazed at the shots of the silver dollars, their quickness makes such shots gold!!


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

I enjoy your pictures but I have to ask, how many fish tanks do you have!??!

:lol:


----------



## Skinnydipper (Jul 19, 2008)

Oscar Madison said:


> I enjoy your pictures but I have to ask, how many fish tanks do you have!??!
> 
> :lol:


There's the question of the day! Between the time requirement for the extensive photography and the tank/fish maintenance, you must be either independently wealthy, retired, single or a combination of the three :wink:


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Skinnydipper said:


> Oscar Madison said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy your pictures but I have to ask, how many fish tanks do you have!??!
> ...


I have 23 tanks and a 1600 gallon indoor pond...7,000 gallons of water. I'm not independently wealthy, retired, or single. Just a guy with two hobbies that has it down to a manageable science. I take most of my photos when i a doing water changes.

For the record here's a list of my stock the last time I put pen to to paper:

6 F0 P. Managuense Sp. Honduras (plus fry)
1 F1 P. Managuense 
3 F0 P. Motaguense Sp. Rio Blanco (pair and a spare female)
9 F0 P. Fredrichsthali Sp. Cenote Escondido
24 F1 P. Loiselli Sp. La Cieba (Yellow Headed Parachromis)
1 F1 P. Dovii

6 F0 H. Labridens "yellow"
24 F1 H. Labridens "yellow"
6 F0 H. Labridens "blue" Sp. Taninul"
7 F0 H. Labridens "green"
6 F0 H. Labridens "white"
8 F0 H. Carpinte Rio Salto 
1 H. Cyanaguttatum
1 H. Carpinte "Turquoise"
3 1 H. Carpinte "Rio Verde"
2 H. Carpinte "Sugar Creek" (Named on the location collected...by sugar cane plant)
1 H. Minckleyi

5 F0 A. Hogaboomarum
2 A. Macracanthus
3 F1 A. Zaliosum
3 F0 A. Robertsoni Sp. Red Cheek

5 P. Bifascitum
5 P. Synspilum
2 V. Heterospilum
4 P. Breidohri
1 P. Zonatum
1 Ex-C. Pearsei
3 V. Ufermanni
5 P. Fenestratum (3 Pink - 2 Calico)
1 V. Regani

3 F0 C. Micropthalmus
4 C. Intermedium

1 F1 C. Umbriferum Sp Panama Green

12 F0 C. Cutteri
2-3 dozen (not sure) A. Nigrofasciatum (Rio Monga & Rio Chuloteca)
4 C. Honduran Red Point

4 Osphronemus goramy 
1 Albino Osphronemus goramy
3-4 dozen Metynsis (dithers in various tanks)
Couple dozen Pleco in various sizes and flavors (Zebra, Abarasque, Adonis, Leopard...)
1 S. Eupterus
1 Woodcat
3 S. Angelicus
a handful of smaller bottom feeders

There might be a few more...but for the most part that's the list.


----------



## Skinnydipper (Jul 19, 2008)

[/quote]

I take most of my photos when i a doing water changes [/quote]

That's where I'd get into trouble.......I'd be totally enthralled snapping away my prize pictures while some other tank would be either overflowing on my carpet or fish would be flopping dry in the substrate:lol: :lol:

:drooling: Very impressive list :drooling:


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

With 23 tanks when are you NOT doing a water change? :lol:


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Mo what about the list of your various other pets that you also keep and take care of.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Reiner said:


> Mo what about the list of your various other pets that you also keep and take care of.


Skinny...LOL...it happens more than you can imagine.

Reiner....We have three horses, six dogs and five cats. In addition my wife and I rae very heavily involved in fund raising for animals in need. One of the things we do on a regular basis is give Pet CPR classes. We have four canine dummies and go out twice a month teaching the technique.

More often than not we are fostering either extra cats or dogs.

King...I do all of my water changes on Saturday morning...sometimes a few tanks midweek. I have it down to a science.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Well keep the pictures coming, they are really good!


----------



## Skinnydipper (Jul 19, 2008)

Mojo:

What do you have in the indoor pond? Alligators by chance :lol: :lol: ?


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Just cichlids and pleco. I originally built the pond to house a red tail catfish (ten years ago...has it been that long? Yowza)


----------

